# Showers don't work at my new house



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

I think the problem is in the water diverter on the tub spigot. I pulled up on it as far as I could, but the water didn't come out the shower head. It looks like this one:


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Always hated that kind, always had trouble with those.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

What did you do about it? I called a plumber the previous owner recommended hours ago and he hasn't called back yet.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2021)

When you pulled the diverter up, did the water stop flowing out of the tub spout?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I only ever had that on a temporary basis, like a motel or a friend's house so I never had to deal with them.  Used them, never owned one.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

Don M. said:


> When you pulled the diverter up, did the water stop flowing out of the tub spout?


No.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2021)

*I had something similar happen. Maintanence in my building had to replace the whole water faucet. Fixed the issue*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> I think the problem is in the water diverter on the tub spigot. I pulled up on it as far as I could, but the water didn't come out the shower head. It looks like this one:
> 
> View attachment 201109


I have one like that.  Mine's never been a problem and it is very old.  Knock on wood it keeps working.  

Anyways, plumbers are pretty busy people.  I'd give them some time unless it's a ridiculous amount of time they take to get back to you.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm surprised you never tried out the shower before buying.  We always made a big deal of checking water pressure when we were "in the market"


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

I left the inspector to find any problems. He didn't mention that, so I assumed it was okay.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I'm surprised you never tried out the shower before buying.  We always made a big deal of checking water pressure when we were "in the market"


I do not think it’s a water pressure problem.  The ”hook” has probably come undone.  It twists off, you can twist it off and replace it.  But since I don’t know what your wall looks like, I think you should use a plumber.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I do not think it’s a water pressure problem.  The ”hook” has probably be undone.  It it twists off, you can twist it off and replace it.  But since I don’t know what your wall looks like, I think you should use a plumber.


No, I just meant my husband and I had reasons to check the water, the faucets, etc. before making any offer or not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No, I just meant my husband and I had reasons to check the water, the faucets, etc. before making any offer or not.


Yeah, inspectors don’t really inspect, as I have found.  But I have never turned anyone’s shower on either , but would be a good ideal.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> I left the inspector to find any problems. He didn't mention that, so I assumed it was okay.


Hmmm.  Not so thorough, IMO.  That's why we did those things ourselves.  Maybe it's too small a detail for an actual inspector.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yeah, inspectors don’t really inspect, as I have found.  But I have never turned anyone’s shower on either , but would be a good ideal.


But you did check all faucets and toilet flushes, right?  You did notice what kind they were?  For example, I don't like one hot water faucet & one cold in a sink.  I just noticed everything, those "little" things can make you crazy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> But you did check all faucets and toilet flushes, right?  You did notice what kind they were?  For example, I don't like one hot water faucet & one cold in a sink.  I just noticed everything, those "little" things can make you crazy.


Yes, I did check but since I was buying very old houses I also went to the water company and made sure of the date that the sewer line had been replaced.  Replacing a sewer line is upwards of 20,000 dollars.  I always check the condition of the sewer line.


----------



## Knight (Dec 28, 2021)

Good to know the new Deb is going to get things fixed as they fail.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

I like thorough.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Knight said:


> Good to know the new Deb is going to get things fixed as they fail.


We all have to make sure she does!


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2021)

It's one thing when you get a house for free - another when several hundred thousands have been paid.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's one thing when you get a house for free - another when several hundred thousands have been paid.


Are you saying you did not keep the other house up because it did not cost you anything to buy it?  If that is what you mean--now THAT is funny.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't hire these guys. Mike

https://external-content.duckduckgo...BWe%2BWill%2BGo%2B%252827%2529.png&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's one thing when you get a house for free - another when several hundred thousands have been paid.


I think you're kidding yourself.  You have the money, so it's not that.  Therefore, it's something else, some other reason.  You know.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I just meant my husband and I had reasons to check the water, the faucets, etc. before making any offer or not.


Pretty basic stuff

Sinks
faucets
shower
toilet
Heaters
Light switches
Closing/opening windows/doors (especially garage doors)

Other things

Never leave that to *anyone* else


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> No.


With this type of spout, the most common problem is the "knob" unscrews from the diverter.  Try turning the knob CW/CCW, and if it turns freely, it has probably come unscrewed.  If you  have a steady hand, and some patience, you might be able to gently turn it CW, and find the threads in the diverter, and screw it back together.  If not, you will need a plumber, and the labor costs will be more than the spout.

https://www.homedepot.com/c/ah/how-to-install-a-tub-spout/9ba683603be9fa5395fab90f2cf7833


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 29, 2021)

Deb,,only  a one bathroom  house?

Better check the kitchen sink & the sprayer by the faucets there.
Heck,,just have the plumber check all the plumbing while he's there.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2021)

Deb, it will get fixed. Finding things wrong after you buy a house is pretty common. Probably very common.

Someone I worked with bought a house, opened the garage door and the whole thing fell down. And they didn't buy a dump. 

Good to know you are back online.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

Plumbers and just about all trades people are likely wanting this week off.  Live in your house for a few days so you see if you need other repairs.


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> With this type of spout, the most common problem is the "knob" unscrews from the diverter.  Try turning the knob CW/CCW, and if it turns freely, it has probably come unscrewed.  If you  have a steady hand, and some patience, you might be able to gently turn it CW, and find the threads in the diverter, and screw it back together.  If not, you will need a plumber, and the labor costs will be more than the spout.


It does turn freely and won't stay in the upright position which I assume diverts the water to the shower head. I stuck my finger up the spigot and there is something there. This is the best photo I could get.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 29, 2021)

@debodun  I'm with the others. As you find things over the next week or two that need repair/replacement, make a list, then call the appropriate repair folks and get it all done at once. You're bound to find annoying small-ish things that aren't quite right.

If your house has a garbage disposal, check that, too. We once bought a brand new, never lived in house and discovered that the workmen had dropped some nails in the disposal. It probably wasn't malice, just that they wanted to make them disappear and had nowhere to throw them. And that same house? The electrician's "helpers" wired two 110 circuits together because...we all know that 110 + 110 = 220. right?...(not kidding). We discovered it on Thanksgiving Day. The dryer was in the garage on a wall adjacent to the kitchen wall on the same circuit as the stove. Had them both on at the same time and had a fire erupt in the wall!

Another "fun" thing was that when we pressed the doorbell, the furnace turned on!

Not suggesting that you'll have major surprises like that, just that stuff happens.

A list. A list is what you need.

In spite of the little things that aren't quite right, enjoy your new house (and all your collectibles, too). Don't forget to adopt a kitty or two. They need you and you them  ‍


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 29, 2021)

At best, rescrew the diverter if possible, as Don suggests. At worst, get a new tub spout, a $10 or $20 item. You should not need a plumber for this. See the video below that addresses the two different types of spouts.


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> At best, rescrew the diverter if possible, as Don suggests.


Tried - it just turns and doesn't tighten like it's securing something.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Wish you could ask the former residents how they did it.  What if it is simple?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2021)

I assumed you pull up on the knob.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Or, they didn't take showers.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 29, 2021)

Deb  your faucet looks like ours.
We control the water temperature with one large knob.
Had to have a plumber  come to replace the faucet.

And , yes you pull up.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

Did you previously mention a link under the kitchen sink?  Check every outlet in the house, before calling the plumber.  Is it too cold to check the outside taps too.  They’re probably turned off for winter.


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> Did you previously mention a link under the kitchen sink?  Check every outlet in the house, before calling the plumber.  Is it too cold to check the outside taps too.  They’re probably turned off for winter.


I don't understand what you said. Maybe not me.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't understand what you said. Maybe not me.


That’s good for you then.  Now I’ll have to try to remember who, which is absolutely not important.  

Re-reading what I wrote, it’s no wonder that you don’t understand a ‘link’ that was meant to say leak.  . Not my first typo and definitely not my last.


----------

